# FS: Abu 6500 CT widebar frames.



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

After sorting my garage, I'm cleaning out my parts I've collected over the years. I still have a few reels I'm thinking of letting go. (Later)

I have 6 original Abu 6500 CT widebar frames. Made in Sweden.

All in very very good to excellent condition.
They might have tiny usage or storage marks. But no damages or crazy stuff, I would tell you if so.

Best and easiest option if you want to convert your levelwind 6x00 to a CT version.
Just simply transfer over sideplates, shaft, and spool. Boom, 'finito. Fits all 6000,6500,6600 models.

$50/each shipped to your door. Paypal.
3 or more? $45 shipped.
All 6? $250 shipped. 

I just took two pictures, they all look the same in condition. If buying 1 frame I'll just randomly pick one.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Nla


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Oct 18, 2015)

Are these gone?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Still here.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Do you still have one left?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

yerbyray said:


> Do you still have one left?


Got 5 or 6 left.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Oct 18, 2015)

I’ll take 3 of them. Please PM so we can work out payment and shipping details


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

So I could turn my 6500 CS Mag into a 6500 CT Mag using these frames?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Sandcrab said:


> So I could turn my 6500 CS Mag into a 6500 CT Mag using these frames?


yup. just take off sideplates, and spool, put on new frame.
direct fit replacement.
See pic. I made a 6500ct for my brother to use. Originally a 5000 one (levelwind)
I just change axle and spool to 6500 and screwed it back up.

Frames work with almost any 4000 5000 6000 reel. 6000 are just easier as you dont need any extra parts to add.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll take one if you still have them. PM me the details. I will send you a US Postal Money Order.

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Eric,

Thanks so much for the cages! I had a CT version of my 6500 CS Mag reel in 15 minutes. Everything fit perfectly. Design and quality is top notch. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Eric

Thanks again for the cages. I've always used my Abu 6500 CS Mag for casting lures as it is a levelwind. Today I put it to the test on my custom Breakaway 10.5' Omega. Armed with a 4 oz sinker, 50 lb shocker, and 17# Tri line, I let it fly into the Assateague surf. OMG! I have never been able to cast that reel (when it was a levelwind) so far in my life. Looks like it will go into the starting lineup from now on.

Thanks again a in

Sandcrab


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

good to hear youre gaining back distance with the LW off.
casting lures with a ct reel isnt as bad as some think.
since a slow retrieve is better overall anywaysssss. pinching line to lay back isnt that hard. lol
only thing thats a bit hard is walking a pencil popper.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

I have 1 left. $45 shipped


----------



## reeldude56 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll take it


eric said:


> I have 1 left. $45 shipped


----------



## reeldude56 (Mar 27, 2015)

Still for sale?


----------

